# Benelli M4 Shotgun - Predator Hunting Machine



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Picked up a new gun today.
















This has been on my "dream" list for some time now. Made a bad mistake of buying one "kinda like it" and didn't like it, so I bought the real thing.

Coolest gun I have owned in a LONG time. Can't wait to get out and shoot it on Monday!!

http://www.benellius.../benelli-m4.php


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE ! Where did you buy it ? Are you talking about the Fabarm ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> NICE ! Where did you buy it ? Are you talking about the Fabarm ?


Picked it up at my new favorite gun shop out in Gilbert, Merchant Firearms. This place has a little bit of everything:

http://www.merchantfirearms.com

And yea I was talking about the Fabarm. I am still kicking myself over that purchase. The guys who own them swear they will never sell them, but of course they already have all they need for them. It's nearly impossible to find a single part for them though, and neither H&K or Fabarm supports them anymore. Great shotgun and i like its features, but it's got nothing on the Benelli and at least I can buy parts for the benelli.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i got a tristar diana super mag looks like a benelli or beretta clone holds 6 rounds total and has a nice light trigger and if you get the urge to rapid fire till empty it will plant your arse on the ground i only had the urge to try it with 2-3/4 inch shells not sure if i would try it with 3-1/2 inchers though lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice acquisition there Chris..........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice dirtbag smacker there !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a mean looking shotgun! Does it have screw in chokes?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Thats a mean looking shotgun! Does it have screw in chokes?


It does! None of the other benelli tacticals do, but this one does.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Sweet! So did Basspro take the other one back?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> That's a sweet gun for sure......ya think I can get one of those for under 300 bucks?LOL


LOL I'm sure you can ...although you'll probably have to do something that I would hope we would never hear the details of to get it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> Sweet! So did Basspro take the other one back?


The other one I bought from a private party. I just met them at bass pro. I will try to get it sold on Backpage this week.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well i'm going to have to get a new choke. Took it out to the range today and patterned it. With #4 buck, I had 24 of 27 bb's in an area 2x2 at 25 yards. At 45 yards I had only 2 in the same area.







So essentially I have a 20 yard gun. Not even sure if it's worth hauling with me until I find a new choke.

It's choked, but with the stock choke that comes with it. I am looking at getting another dead coyote choke from Carlson's but can't seem to figure out which one I need so I am waiting to hear back from those guys tomorrow.

This gun is SUPER SWEET though. By far my favorite firearm I have EVER owned. If I can get it choked right, I might just leave the AR at home.









Another pic for fun... the target was attacked by birdshot after I got frustrated with the patterning.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

She's growing up....

Final piece will be this stock:

http://www.mesatactical.com/index.php?id=159

Should be in tomorrow.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I dig it!


----------

